# More recent pens



## arkie (May 6, 2012)

Slim lines, a group of 3 curly maple pens and a Bethlehem Olive wood. Two of the maple pens have been spoken for and a co-worker has been waiting patiently to see the BOW pen. I cut and drilled some more blanks a bit ago, going to go glue in tubes in a minute.


----------



## arkie (May 6, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That olive is so pretty



Should I start a box for you and Zoe? :)


----------



## arkie (May 6, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> arkie said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



Oh, I intend to use your wood, soon as I figure out :dunno: how to get it dry it dry enough to make pens.


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2012)

Nicely done! Love the color and figure in those!


----------



## JMC (May 6, 2012)

BOW "WOW" Nice!


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

arkie said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > arkie said:
> ...


Nuke it in your wife's micro and then run. Nice pens. If you don't mind me asking, how much do the pens sell for or are they pro bono?


----------



## EricJS (May 6, 2012)

That's some very nice striping in the curly maple and beautiful figure in the olive as well.

Beautiful pens!


----------



## EricJS (May 6, 2012)

EricJS said:


> That's some very nice striping in the curly maple and beautiful figure in the olive as well.
> 
> Beautiful pens!




Oh, and very good photography, too. The close-ups are outstanding!


----------



## arkie (May 7, 2012)

[/quote]
Nuke it in your wife's micro and then run. Nice pens. If you don't mind me asking, how much do the pens sell for or are they pro bono?

[/quote]

I sell slim line pens for $20 plus shipping but I've also been known to trade them for wood. The olive goes to the Rebuilds on a future trade for some of that ugly Florididia wood. Two of the maple pens are spoken for on Facebook. I've still got more, and will be making even more. :)


----------

